# Where can I score some Esuco?



## CrankyChris (Apr 9, 2009)

OK - I can't type - the title should say Escudo

I've searched and called several sites/stores. I can't find any!

Does anyone know of a retailer that has some?


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Allegedly, Escudo, like Dunhill brand tobacco, is going through a phase of no American distributor. You could try a European online store.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Sen me a pm.


----------



## CrankyChris (Apr 9, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> Sen me a pm.


Uhhhh.... How does one PM? I see thousands of controls but I can't quite find that one.???


----------



## CrankyChris (Apr 9, 2009)

Is this a PM? 

Oops - I guess not

Im at a secure location - I can't install Skype (if that is what is required for a PM)


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

You need to be a member for 30 days and have 30 posts before you can send PMs. So post a couple of times and then you'll be able to PM Mister Moo this weekend.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

WTH... email me your home address.

[email protected]


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Iwan Ries & Co. sells it


----------



## CrankyChris (Apr 9, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> WTH... email me your home address.
> 
> [email protected]


Thanks for helping!!! I did locate 3 tins @ McCrannies. Cup O Joes expects a new shipment in 2 weeks.

Thanks again to all!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

CrankyChis said:


> Thanks for helping!!! I did locate 3 tins @ McCrannies. Cup O Joes expects a new shipment in 2 weeks.
> 
> Thanks again to all!


I have a half tin for you already in an envelope and ready to mail. Better email your address or I'll send it to....

someone else. :nono:

If I don't hear back Cra's it goes to the first guy who never had Escudo and who asks for it.

tick tick tick tick tick....


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

I can´t find it in Europe, either.


----------



## CrankyChris (Apr 9, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> I have a half tin for you already in an envelope and ready to mail. Better email your address or I'll send it to....
> 
> someone else. :nono:
> 
> ...


I call it!!!! I'll be home in 30 min and I'll send you an email. -THANKS


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Can't be found here in Holland either....the stuff is going for silly prices on Ebay these days...luckily I have 4 tins in the cellar....potential investment property....now if only I hadn't smoked those tins of Nightcap.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Holy smokes - even Smokingpipes is cleaned out. I guess Moo has been shopping again, remember the last time he (and I) wiped out the entire East Coast stock? :twisted:

I have ... hmm ... 50(?) tins, most are the "old label" a year old today - tee hee

Do we start to sell 'em for $99 a tin now? Free shipping! :rofl:


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

DubintheDam said:


> Can't be found here in Holland either....the stuff is going for silly prices on Ebay these days...luckily I have 4 tins in the cellar....potential investment property....now if only I hadn't smoked those tins of Nightcap.


You can get Nightcap from Germany, as other Dunhill blends.
drop me a pm if interested.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

I talked to the fellas a 4noggins. They said they are expecting a shipment this month.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Just curious. Are we allowed to tease people about their email addresses here?

lol

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

WWhermit said:


> Just curious. Are we allowed to tease people about their email addresses here?
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


Glad you pointed that out







(So says [email protected] somethingsomething.com)


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

WWhermit said:


> Just curious. Are we allowed to tease people about their email addresses here?
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


Don't bother. This is one of his better ones, now that he is finalizing that life-long identity, sexuality issue. _Xena Warrior Princess_ is so much better than Elsie Borden, Lingerie Lizard Love, or the others ........... :juggle:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

You buncha losers. Xena is my little Persian friend.










If you keep this stuff up I'll mail her to you. That should be the last I hear about this.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> You buncha losers. Xena is my little Persian friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Princess, uh, Mr. Moo!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice pussy you got there, Moo. If you do decide to mail her, vacuum seal would be best!


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

Escudo? never heard of the stuff!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm sittin' on 20 tins I bought when there was the last scare.

(Still like Fillmore better.)


----------



## CrankyChris (Apr 9, 2009)

Salt. :shocked:

My wife would shoot me in the face. 

What is up with these shortages? Is it lack of raw materials? slow process? Someone told me it was because they didn't want to deal w/ American distributors b/c of all the lawsuits in America.

:dunno:


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

We pipers are such a small % of tobacco sales, compounded by the crap imposed
by the Feds. That more & more retailers do not want to put up with the hassle.
My prediction is , by next year we will see prices in the 100.00 per pound range!


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

CrankyChris said:


> Salt. :shocked:
> 
> My wife would shoot me in the face.
> 
> ...


The latter over the former. Just imagine the insurance premiums as each State's Attorney General attacks internet sales, demands more and more compensation, combined with the recent surge in taxes (S-CHIP) and the attendant bookkeeping requirements.


----------



## Dylan Cerling (Dec 13, 2008)

Are they seriously going to stop selling Escudo in the US?

No. No no no no no no.


----------



## 4noggins (May 9, 2009)

plexiprs said:


> Allegedly, Escudo, like Dunhill brand tobacco, is going through a phase of no American distributor. You could try a European online store.


Not true. Escudo is distributed by Peter Stokkebye, and has been for over a year now. It is not going anywhere. The problem is that they have sold out and are waiting for a new shipment to arrive. After they receive it, it will be sent to the retailers. I would imagine you should be seeing it available again in another week or so.

_Rich
www.4noggins.com_


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Good news! Thanks for forwarding this information, Rich.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Thank you for quelling that panic before it got started Rich.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

4noggins said:


> Not true. Escudo is distributed by Peter Stokkebye, and has been for over a year now. It is not going anywhere. The problem is that they have sold out and are waiting for a new shipment to arrive. After they receive it, it will be sent to the retailers. I would imagine you should be seeing it available again in another week or so.
> 
> _Rich
> www.4noggins.com_


Thank you so much for that inside information. Glad to know that it is due to demand, which hopefully shows some promise.


----------



## Dylan Cerling (Dec 13, 2008)

Whew! There's still a few tins at my B&M - I was about to make a trip and snag em. Now I don't need to. I haven't tried a whole bunch of different tobaccos, but Escudo is my fav so far, and I don't want to run out.


----------



## 4noggins (May 9, 2009)

Just so you all know...

I was notified today that Escudo is on the way and I should have a couple of cases of it tomorrow.

Rich
4noggins.com


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

4noggins said:


> Just so you all know...
> 
> I was notified today that Escudo is on the way and I should have a couple of cases of it tomorrow.
> 
> ...


What kind of price decreases can we expect in 2009-2010?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> What kind of price decreases can we expect in 2009-2010?


Fair question. I mean, my house has been de-valued, my investments aren't worth dick, and there's a wage freeze at my company. Shouldn't consumables follow suit?


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Well, the price has dropped 15% from distributor to retailer. But, the Federal, State, County, City, Block, Street taxes have a combined impact of a 3500% increase. 


Ain't politicians grand??


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I think the cost of toilet paper went down 8%


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I can expect a decrease in my tobacco budget


----------



## 4noggins (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Where can I score some Escudo?*



Mister Moo said:


> What kind of price decreases can we expect in 2009-2010?


that's pretty funny............you're a funny guy!!!!!

Actually the cost has gone up quite a bit per tin. I'm holding firm on my price. Not sure how the other guys are going to handle it.

Rich


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Where can I score some Escudo?*



4noggins said:


> that's pretty funny............you're a funny guy!!!!!
> 
> Actually the cost has gone up quite a bit per tin. I'm holding firm on my price. Not sure how the other guys are going to handle it.
> 
> Rich


I wanted to celebrate your first post with a smile. We are way funnier than all other pipe forums combined. So, thanks for joining us and thanks for holding prices rich - I mean, thanks for holding prices, Rich. Darn commas. :biggrin1:


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Where can I score some Escudo?*



Mister Moo said:


> I wanted to celebrate your first post with a smile. We are way funnier than all other pipe forums combined. So, thanks for joining us and thanks for holding prices rich - I mean, thanks for holding prices, Rich. Darn commas. :biggrin1:


Speaking of holding the price line, you are a gentleman and a scholar for telling us Rich.

Maybe a scare would have been better for buisiness though. 

I know I was about to go screaming to the B&M in my undies to buy up vast quantities of Escudo for when I resume the briar habit.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Where can I score some Escudo?*



morefifemusicanyone said:


> Speaking of holding the price line, you are a gentleman and a scholar for telling us Rich.
> 
> Maybe a scare would have been better for buisiness though.
> 
> I know I was about to go screaming to the B&M in my undies to buy up vast quantities of Escudo for when I resume the briar habit.


Thankfully he told us then. I think the scare would have been on innocent bystanders if you would have gone screaming in your undies!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey guys, it looks like it is back in stock at 4noggins:

A.C. Petersen ESCUDO 50g

Enjoy!


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

I read about some of you stocking up on Escudo during the "last scare". Is this some kick butt tobacco that everyone MUST try? What category does Escudo fall into?


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Hendu3270 said:


> I read about some of you stocking up on Escudo during the "last scare". Is this some kick butt tobacco that everyone MUST try? What category does Escudo fall into?


Escudo is a very delicious Va/Per. Definitely try some!


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

Is there a comparison between Escudo and P.S Luxury Bullseye Flake?


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

IrishCamel81 said:


> Is there a comparison between Escudo and P.S Luxury Bullseye Flake?


Taken from Slow Triathlete's Va/Per Showdown.

Ranked in order of preference from ST's reviews:

1) McConnell Scottish Cake 
2) Samuel Gawith's St. James Flake 
3) Escudo 
4) GL Pease Filmore 
5) H & H AJ's VaPer 
6) Low Country's Waccamaw
7) Peretti's Park Square
 H & H Rolando's Own 
9) H & H Anniversary Kake 
10) G & H Louisiana Flake 
11) Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture
12) C & D Night Train 
13) H & H Louisiana Red
14) Reiner's Long Golden Flake 
15) Treasures of Ireland - Limerick 
16) Dorchester 
17) Luxury Bullseye Flake 
1 McClelland Bulk 2015 
19) GL Pease Telegraph Hill 
20) Kajun Kake 
21) Luxury Navy Flake


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

IrishCamel81 said:


> Is there a comparison between Escudo and P.S Luxury Bullseye Flake?


3rd cousins at best but both come from good stock(kebye).

That cavendish spot in LBF makes a definite softening, sweetening, de-brightening statement. IMO, that is.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

I added five tins to a briar order from Cup o' Joes a couple of weeks ago, a few day before catching wind of the 'Escudo scare'. This morning, I followed up, via telephone, and was told that it had shipped last week and should be on my door-mat tomorrow. Good stuff.

Peace.
Nick the Pug


----------



## selleri (Feb 6, 2008)

Requiem said:


> I can´t find it in Europe, either.


In case you would need it in the future, Escudo is sold as Dunhill DeLuxe Navy Rolls in Europe. German www-shops have it, just like Nightcap, EMP & other Dunhills. Prices with shipping to U.S. would probably be nasty.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

selleri said:


> In case you would need it in the future, Escudo is sold as Dunhill DeLuxe Navy Rolls in Europe. German www-shops have it, just like Nightcap, EMP & other Dunhills. Prices with shipping to U.S. would probably be nasty.


I just looked back at my C o' J's packing list, and it lists "Dunhill Escudo".

Tin looks the same as before, and says A&C Peterson.

Peace.
Nick the Pug


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Taken from Slow Triathlete's Va/Per Showdown.
> 
> Ranked in order of preference from ST's reviews:
> 
> ...


I'm a bit confused here, no doubt due to my ignorance. But according to the description of RMacConnell's Scottish Cake in tobaccoreviews, this blend is Kentucky and Virginia. One of the reviewers adverted that there is indeed a "whiff of fig" in the tin notes, but should not be confused with Perique. Is this a Kentucky/Virginia or a VaPer?


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Taken from Slow Triathlete's Va/Per Showdown.
> 
> Ranked in order of preference from ST's reviews:
> 
> ...


I'm a bit confused here, no doubt due to my ignorance. But according to the description of RMacConnell's Scottish Cake in tobaccoreviews, this blend is Kentucky and Virginia. One of the reviewers adverted that there is indeed a "whiff of fig" in the tin notes, but should not be confused with Perique. Is this a Kentucky/Virginia or a VaPer?  I only ask because it is rated above Escudo in this list, which for me is certainly significant.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

selleri said:


> In case you would need it in the future, Escudo is sold as Dunhill DeLuxe Navy Rolls in Europe. German www-shops have it, just like Nightcap, EMP & other Dunhills. Prices with shipping to U.S. would probably be nasty.


That's great to know. Thanks.


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

Zeabed said:


> I'm a bit confused here, no doubt due to my ignorance. But according to the description of RMacConnell's Scottish Cake in tobaccoreviews, this blend is Kentucky and Virginia. One of the reviewers adverted that there is indeed a "whiff of fig" in the tin notes, but should not be confused with Perique. Is this a Kentucky/Virginia or a VaPer?  I only ask because it is rated above Escudo in this list, which for me is certainly significant.


It isn't sold as a Va/per, some speculate that there is perique in it but AFAIK that's all it is, speculation.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

uvacom said:


> It isn't sold as a Va/per, some speculate that there is perique in it but AFAIK that's all it is, speculation.


Thank you, and I apologize for the unaccountable double posting. I don't know how that happened. Maybe because I posted it twice.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

uvacom said:


> It isn't sold as a Va/per, some speculate that there is perique in it but AFAIK that's all it is, speculation.


I've had a sample of Scottish Cake and it does taste like a VaPer. Pretty good stuff, too. Maybe they substituted ground up dried figs ...


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> I've had a sample of Scottish Cake and it does taste like a VaPer. Pretty good stuff, too. Maybe they substituted ground up dried figs ...


There are plenty of Va/pers which aren't reminiscent of figs at all, so I don't think it's logical to conclude that perique is present because of a fig-like aroma.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

uvacom said:


> There are plenty of Va/pers which aren't reminiscent of figs at all, so I don't think it's logical to conclude that perique is present because of a fig-like aroma.


It had a perique-y taste, not just figgy aroma. I'd wager there was some perique in it. Apparently HOTW has some perique too, even though its supposed to be a straight VA - and I can't taste it or smell it there. Then again, who knows.


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> It had a perique-y taste, not just figgy aroma. I'd wager there was some perique in it. Apparently HOTW has some perique too, even though its supposed to be a straight VA - and I can't taste it or smell it there. Then again, who knows.


I'm going to eat humble pie here. I was doing a little sleuthing and came across Kohlhase & Kopp's website. They list perique as an ingredient in Scottish Cake (also in HOTW, incidentally). Since they make the stuff, they probably should know.

Only caveat, it's in german (I know enough to navigate, but google translate is also your friend otherwise)

PFEIFENTABAK


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Interesting, it would seem some names are never translated ....... makes it easier to understand!

ROBERT MC CONNELL - SCOTTISH CAKE 
Handgeriebener Flake aus dunklem Virginia und Kentucky mit einer Prise Perique. 

RATTRAY‘S - BRITISH LINE 
HAL O’ THE WYND 
Feuergetrockneter Kentucky, Virginia und Perique wurden hier kombiniert, zu Flakes gepresst und von Hand gerieben. 

"Pinch of Perique", that I like!


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

uvacom said:


> I'm going to eat humble pie here.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Escudo is finally in stock at smokingpipes ...

... just 4 tins left as of this minute. Not much of a stockpile.


----------



## 4noggins (May 9, 2009)

Escudo is out of stock again!!!! No more expected until the end of June. Stokkebye is expecting a container in the next few weeks and then it has to clear customs and ship to them so the retailers can then ore-order.

All in all about the end of the month you will start seeing it again.

Sorry for the bad news guys.

Rich
4noggins.com


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I just scored 5 tins with another BOTL from JRs


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

I guess I can wait until the end of June, as I loaded up a bit on Escudo following the last backorder. Compared to other Escudo hoarders that I know, it is a paltry amount: a mere 12 tins.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Zeabed said:


> I guess I can wait until the end of June, as I loaded up a bit on Escudo following the last backorder... 12 tins.


Whore.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Zeabed said:


> I guess I can wait until the end of June, as I loaded up a bit on Escudo following the last backorder... 12 tins.


So you're the one who's ruining it for the rest of us.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> So you're the one who's ruining it for the rest of us.


Muaah-ha-ha-haa....! (Evil laughter). I've also 10 tins of Penzance, which is also on a distribution hiatus, as it were.... Mine! Mine! All, All MINE!!!!
Krigaah, krigaah, Bundolo kill...!


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> So you're the one who's ruining it for the rest of us.


Nah, I got 12 each from four suppliers ........ you know...... just in case ............. :whoo:


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

plexiprs said:


> Nah, I got 12 each from four suppliers ........ you know...... just in case ............. :whoo:


There you have it: the Las Vegas-Miami axis strikes again!


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Zeabed said:


> There you have it: the Las Vegas-Miami axis strikes again!


Yeah, but how can anyone sleep at night with _only_ 10 tins of PenZz??? :frusty:

:hmm:

:spy:​


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

plexiprs said:


> Yeah, but how can anyone sleep at night with _only_ 10 tins of PenZz??? :frusty:
> 
> :hmm:​
> :spy:​


When you also have 12 tins of Escudo, you sleep well. And 8 tins of Presbyterian Mixture which is in overstock where I buy it -- all the better for me! If having named it Presbyterian keeps some people away from it, all the better for me too! That is the reward for not being particular when it comes to religious preferences.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

I got one tin from a B&M for 11.60 + tax. They had one more, I need to figure out how to get over there during the day tomorrow and get it.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Well I broke down and ordered a tin of Ecudo yesterday. I just gotta see what all the fuss is about. Hope I'm pleased layball:


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

Zeabed said:


> When you also have 12 tins of Escudo, you sleep well. And 8 tins of Presbyterian Mixture which is in overstock where I buy it -- all the better for me! If having named it Presbyterian keeps some people away from it, all the better for me too! That is the reward for not being particular when it comes to religious preferences.


Clever, do you smoke it in a Churchwarden?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Zeabed said:


> ...If having named it Presbyterian keeps some people away from it, all the better for me too! That is the reward for not being particular when it comes to religious preferences.


Interesting you mention that, Z'ed. I just learned smokingpipes or JR or one of 'em is grossly overstocked with Radical Wahhabi Blend and Taliban Golden Flake.

Hmmm. The escudo, the pre-Euro coin (below) of the realm (Portugal), sported a Grecian cross. The tobacco of the same name, therefore, also comes with ecumenical baggage.










What does it all mean?

Hen's - if you hate that Escudo, crossed or not, I pray you'll let me take it off your hands. It shall not be wasted. To give it a fair shake, though, let a coin or two dry outside the tin until it just wants to crack instead of bending when you fold it double; it smokes well as a folded coin (stuffed and screwed into the right bowl) but you may get a better impression by rubbing it out thoroughly and filling in a more conventional manner. Beware moist Escudo fresh from the tin will swell up quite a bit as you smoke it. Let the pipe draw with very slight restriction before lighting. Enjoy.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> Hen's - if you hate that Escudo, cross or not, I pray you'll let me take it off your hands. It shall not be wasted.


I'll keep you in mind Sir Moo.....


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> Interesting you mention that, Z'ed. I just learned smokingpipes or JR or one of 'em is grossly overstocked with Radical Wahhabi Blend and Taliban Golden Flake.
> 
> Hmmm. The escudo, the pre-Euro coin (below) of the realm (Portugal), sported a Grecian cross. The tobacco of the same name, therefore, also comes with ecumenical baggage.
> 
> ...


I would have liked to try those two blends you mentioned, but I understand the entire stock self-detonated. And yes, Escudo is loaded with national and religious symbology, probably harking back to the founder of Portugal, the 12th century monarch and conqueror Afonso Henriques. Our friend Requiem would be the appropriate interpreter of those detailed imprints. I believe that they are perhaps linked to the different regional components that united into the Kingdom of Portugal.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> Interesting you mention that, Z'ed. I just learned smokingpipes or JR or one of 'em is grossly overstocked with Radical Wahhabi Blend and Taliban Golden Flake.
> 
> Hmmm. The escudo, the pre-Euro coin (below) of the realm (Portugal), sported a Grecian cross. The tobacco of the same name, therefore, also comes with ecumenical baggage.
> 
> ...





AcworthAl said:


> Clever, do you smoke it in a Churchwarden?


Not in a churchwarden, but in any of several pipes dedicated to English and Balkan blends, using the air pocket filling method. It inspires in me a sense of reverential serenity and a strict consciousness of the original depravity of humanity.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Zeabed said:


> I would have liked to try those two blends you mentioned, but I understand the entire stock self-detonated. And yes, Escudo is loaded with national and religious symbology, probably harking back to the founder of Portugal, the 12th century monarch and conqueror Afonso Henriques. Our friend Requiem would be the appropriate interpreter of those detailed imprints. I believe that they are perhaps linked to the different regional components that united into the Kingdom of Portugal.


I believe that's a spanish escudo, not a portuguese one.
Portuguese escudo was created only at 1910 or 1911, after the republican implantation, to replace the former coin, the Real.

The first Spanish golden escudo is from the XVI century. The Cross of Christ was a symbol used by the spanish catholic monarchs, as well as by the portuguese (later).
However, that coin could have been used in Portugal during the time both realms where under the rule of the same kings (the Felipes) from 1581 to 1640.

Still today, the Cross of Christ is the badge of such institutions as the portuguese air force (FAP) or the portuguese football federation (FPF).
The face of the coin shown by Mr. Moo probably represents the heraldic shield of the spaniard monarch who issued that coin, although it doesn´t look like the shield of the Habsburgs (the royal germanic house to which the Felipes belonged)... I'm no expert, just guessing.

Escudo means shield, both in spanish and portuguese.
Escudo Navy Deluxe tobacco tin shows no signs of relation with Portugal or Spain. Maybe the name derivates from the sea navigation traditions of these countries and from the "coin" shape of the tobacco itself.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Zeabed said:


> ..It inspires in me a sense of reverential serenity and a strict consciousness of the original depravity of humanity.


You're good, Z'ed.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Requiem said:


> I believe that's a spanish escudo, not a portuguese one.
> Portuguese escudo was created only at 1910 or 1911, after the republican implantation, to replace the former coin, the Real.
> 
> The first Spanish golden escudo is from the XVI century. The Cross of Christ was a symbol used by the spanish catholic monarchs, as well as by the portuguese (later).
> ...


Thank you, Requiem. That dispels many misconceptions. I always thought that it referred to the Portuguese coin, not the Spanish one. Maybe too, as you say, it could be a coin minted in Portugal during the Spanish era of 1581-1640 (brought about by - grr - seu traidor de Portugal - Vasconcelos).


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Damn. Now I'll never be happy until I find a tin of Taliban Golden Flake...


----------

